# CoDeSYS oder Siemens



## Roos (10 September 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

habe heute ein Angebot einer Firma bekommen die CoDeSYS programmiert...

Momentan stehe ich im festen Arbeitsverhältnis bei einer Firma die ausschließlich mit Siemenssteuerungen arbeitet.

wo seht ihr die vor bzw nachteile bei codesys gegenüber siemens abgesehen vom kosten faktor...

gruß jo


----------



## Eliza (10 September 2008)

Hallo!
Ich denke mit der Software hat da jeder so seine Vorlieben. Wer von Anfang an Siemens gelernt hat, wird immer wieder Siemens nehmen, wer was anderes gelernt hat, kriegt nen Nervenzusammenbruch wenn er das erste Mal Step 7 untergejubelt bekommt.
Ich kenne beides, habe allerdings noch nicht superviel Erfahrung und bin vorbelastet (gehöre zu der Kategorie mit dem Nervenzusammenbruch).
Ich arbeite mittlerweile regelmäßig mit beidem und meiner Meinung nach ist CoDeSys benutzerfreundlicher. Ich finde Siemens macht einige Dinge sehr umständlich und mir fehlen in Step7 einige Tools, die mir in CoDeSys zur Verfügung stehen. Sicherlich ist die Umstellung nicht allzu schwer. Bei mir ist es eher so, dass ich, wenn ich länger mit CoDeSys gearbeitet habe, mir die Umstellung zu Siemens schwerer fällt als umgekehrt.
Unschlagbarer Pluspunkt für CoDeSys: man hat nicht diesen Lizensierungsaufwand wie bei Siemens, Visualisierungen (wenn das bei dir der Fall sein sollte) sind einfach zu realisieren, keine Extra-Software nötig.
Alles in allem etwas transparenter, intuitiver zu bedienen, nicht so umständlich. Aber wie gesagt: das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Es wird auch immer auf den Anwendungsfall ankommen den man gerade hat. Ich hatte noch nie vergleichbare Anwendungen mit CoDeSys und Siemens.


----------



## BoxHead (10 September 2008)

CoDeSys setzt die IEC61131-3 konsequent um. Step7 ist da eher ein Einzellgänger. Der umstieg wird nicht einfach aber mit gutem Willen kann man das schaffen. 

Mir persönlich gefällt CoDeSys besser.


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2008)

Ich kann meinen Vorgaängern nur zustimmen.

Allerdings kommt es auch immer darauf an, ob nicht der Kunde speziell Siemens oder Codesys verlangt. Dann kann man sich nicht aussuchen, was man will.


----------



## Kieler (10 September 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, etwas in Codesys zu stöbern. Mache ansonsten zur Zeit auch fast nur Step7. Aber davor habe ich noch diverse andere Systeme wie AKF von AEG oder Concept von Schneider gemacht. Was mich gegenüber diesen Systemen bei Step7 regelrecht begeistert, ist der Umgang mit alten Versionen. Was will ich eigentlich sagen. Bei den vorgenannten Geräten, war die Firmware in der SPS ladbar. Man konnte also relativ einfach eine neue Firmenware in die SPS spielen. Der Harken bei der Sache war, man benötigte immer die passende Version der Programmiersoftware zu dem jeweiligen Hardwarestand. Da man seine Programmiersoftware ab und zu mal aktualisieren muß, hatte mal diverse Versionsstände auf seinem PG. Einsatz beim Kunden XY - mit welcher Version hat nur Kollege Meier die Anlage vor 5 Jahren erstellt. Mit Step7 eigentlich überhaupt kein Thema mehr. Wie verhält sich Codesys an dieser Stelle? Kann ich auch hier immer mein Codesys aktuell halten und komme trotzdem immer alle erstellten Anlagen ?

Nachtrag:
Vielleicht zu kompliziert geschrieben. Die SPS'en verhielten sich einfach wie ein Winflexible Panel. Man kommt auf eine Anlage und hat natürlich die falsche Version auf dem PG. Nur das man nicht immer so eine SPS platt macht, besonders wenn sie in einem Netzwerk ist.


----------



## Eliza (10 September 2008)

keine probleme mit versionsunterschieden. alles auf- und abwärtskompatibel. habe da bisher keine probleme feststellen können, auch wenn ein kollege mal mit ner anderen version dran war als die, die man selbst auf dem pg hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 September 2008)

Roos schrieb:


> habe heute ein Angebot einer Firma bekommen die CoDeSYS programmiert...
> 
> Momentan stehe ich im festen Arbeitsverhältnis bei einer Firma die ausschließlich mit Siemenssteuerungen arbeitet.



Hallo,

sagen wir es mal so: 

CoDeSys ist das System, welches nach Siemens die größte 
Verbreitung hat. Es ist sicher nicht verkehrt, sich auch 
mit der Nr. 2 der Steuerungstechnik zu befassen. 

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, (auch) damit zu arbeiten 
und die Rahmenbedingungen passen, dann würde ich die
Chance nutzen. 



Roos schrieb:


> wo seht ihr die vor bzw nachteile bei codesys gegenüber siemens abgesehen vom kosten faktor...



Das ist oft auch eine politische Entscheidung. Wenn Du 
beide Systeme kennst oder gar beherrschst, steigt sicher 
Dein persönlicher "Marktwert".


----------



## Perfektionist (10 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> keine probleme mit versionsunterschieden. alles auf- und abwärtskompatibel. habe da bisher keine probleme feststellen können, auch wenn ein kollege mal mit ner anderen version dran war als die, die man selbst auf dem pg hat.


da lese ich gerade:





> Bitte beachten Sie:
> CoDeSys V3 ist eine komplette Neu-Entwicklung. Geräte, die heute mit CoDeSys V2 programmiert werden, können nicht mit CoDeSys V3 programmiert werden. Dazu implementieren die Hersteller von Steuerungsgeräten derzeit das neue Laufzeitsystem, welches die Programmierbarkeit mit CoDeSys V3 gewährleistet.


----------



## Kieler (10 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> CoDeSys ist das System, welches nach Siemens die größte
> Verbreitung hat.



Hallo Gerhard,

ich denke Du hast mit dieser Aussage sicherlich recht. Aber hast Du eine, wenn auch nur grobe Vorstellung von welchen Verhältnissen wir hier reden?

Kieler


----------



## BoxHead (10 September 2008)

An Perfektionist: CoDeSys V3 und V2 können aber gleichzeitig auf dem PG installiert sein. Der Quellcode von V2 kann in V3 übernommen werden (umgekehrt nicht bzw. nicht zu 100%, da es erweiterungen gibt OOP).

V2 und V3 erfüllen beide die IEC61131-3.

Ich selbst hatte einige Probleme mit Step7 Projekten die mit einer anderen Version erstellt wurden oder irgendwelche Baugruppen drin hatten für die ich keine passende Step7 erweiterung hatte (war auch schwer zu bekommen, Lizensen und Co.).

Ich würde an Roos Stelle die Chance nutzen mich rechtzeitig da einzuarbeiten. CoDeSys bzw. Beckhoff Programmierer werden immer wichtiger.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (10 September 2008)

Kleine nervige Nachteile von CoDeSys:

CoDeSys ist nicht gleich CoDeSys. Mir fällt es nach längerer Siemens Phasen oft schwer, die Vielfalt der Hersteller (Wago, Moeller usw) mit den entsprechenden Targets zu unterscheiden. Das Implementieren dieser Targets oder teilweise auch Libs fällt nicht immer leicht aus. Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt, evtl. einfacher. Kannst soviel ich weiss auch nicht einzelne  Bausteine hochladen. Sprich beim Laden geht die CPU in Stop Zustand.


Vorteile:

Sehr einfache Variabelndeklaration. Zbsp in Excel erstellen und reinkopieren. Oder Symbolname in Code schreiben und entsprechende Variabeldeklaration öffnet sogleich. Super ist auch dass du Multiinstanzen 
online beobachten kannst. Wenn du zBsp einen FB für mehrere Motoren benutzt, und irgend ein Motor nicht läuft kannste genau den entsprechenden FB online beobachten. 

hmmm...

soviel bis dahin....evtl kommt mir noch was in denn Sinn


gruss Anis


----------



## Kieler (10 September 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Kannst soviel ich weiss auch nicht einzelne  Bausteine hochladen. Sprich beim Laden geht die CPU in Stop Zustand.



Das wird doch hoffentlich jetzt gleich jemand verneinen. Das wäre ja für diverse Anlage das völlige Co. Kriterium


----------



## MSB (10 September 2008)

Diese Aussage lässt sich nur bedingt verneinen,
es gibt zwar den Begriff "Online-Change", das funktioniert dann auch während Run,
aber es ist bei weiten nicht so ausgeprägt wie z.B. bei Siemens, bez. funktioniert spätesten dann nicht mehr wenn Datentypen verändert wurden.
Wobei ich bei den genauen Kriterien ob oder ob nicht auch noch nicht ganz schlau werde.

Was ich auch im Vergleich zu Siemens und Co. wirklich bescheiden finde,
ist das Handling von remanenten bzw. persistenten Daten, auch das ist nahezu (für mich)
undurchblickbar wann die Vars denn nun initialisiert werden, und wann bzw. warum nicht ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kieler (10 September 2008)

Hallo MSB,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. Das erinnert mich etwas an Conncept von Schneider. Die waren auch immer der Meinung Sie halten sich ja an die ISO und deswegen ist alles besser bei Ihnen. Der völlige Kraus war das Ändern von DFB (in Deutsch FB). Man konnte zwar auch im laufenden Betrieb in jeden DFB zoomen. Auch wenn dieser mehrfach aufgerufen wurde. Schön. Aber wehe man möchte etwas ändern. Das ging eigentlich auch nur über ein vollständiges neuladen. Hier sehe ich sowieso die Probleme von solchen Tools, die einem die Speicherverwaltung vollständig abnehmen. Die optimieren vielleicht auch wenn es einem nicht gerade passt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 September 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> ich denke Du hast mit dieser Aussage sicherlich recht. Aber hast Du eine, wenn auch nur grobe Vorstellung von welchen Verhältnissen wir hier reden?
> 
> Kieler



Eine grobe schon ... irgendwo zwischen 10:1 und 100:1.



			
				Siemens schrieb:
			
		

> Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen (Programmable Logic Controllers) spielen wegen ihrer Robustheit und Verlässlichkeit eine Schlüsselrolle in der Fabrikautomatisierung. Diese Produkte werden laufend hinsichtlich ihrer Funktionalität, Kommunikations- und Diagnosefähigkeit, Skalierbarkeit und Software verbessert. ARC erwartet hier einen Marktumsatz-Anstieg von 7,5 (2005) auf 10 Mrd. US-$ (2010). Führender Lieferant für Hard-, Software und Service ist Siemens mit einem Marktanteil von 28,7 %, gefolgt von Rockwell mit 21,8 und Mitsubishi mit 14,9 %. Quelle: *Siemens 2007*



Hat jemand von CoDeSys, Beckhoff und Co. Zahlen?



Kieler schrieb:


> Das wird doch hoffentlich jetzt gleich jemand verneinen. Das wäre ja für diverse Anlage das völlige Co. Kriterium



Das Stichwort ist *Online Change*. Geht mindestens seit Version 2.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 September 2008)

Stichwort: Online-Change


Kieler schrieb:


> Das wird doch hoffentlich jetzt gleich jemand verneinen. Das wäre ja für diverse Anlage das völlige Co. Kriterium


Ich denke mal, es hängt von der konkreten Hardware ab, ob Online-Cange möglich ist oder nicht. Ich kenne das nur von Beckhoff: dort gibt es Steuerungen die das können (die meisten), aber auch welche, die's nicht können.


----------



## SBC-User (11 September 2008)

bei Beckhoff waren es 2006-2007 offiziell 22%, für 2007-2008 werden 20% erwartet.


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

Der Online Change geht mittlerweile richtig gut. Veränderungen die nicht im Online Change funktionieren, werden gemeldet.

Was mir auch richtig gut gefällt, ist dass die Steuerung mit Änderungen an den Bausteinschnittstellen sehr gut klar kommt, nicht wie bei Step7.

Die Sache mit den Libs fällt vielen Step7 erfahrenen Programmieren schwer, Hochsprachen erfahrene Programmier sind das gewöhnt und wissen das sie die Komponenten die zu dem Projekt gehören im Blick haben müssen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 September 2008)

SBC-User schrieb:


> bei Beckhoff waren es 2006-2007 offiziell 22%, für 2007-2008 werden 20% erwartet.



Hallo,

22 % was? 

Die Zahlen von *Siemens* sind wohl der Marktanteil weltweit.


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 22 % was?
> 
> Die Zahlen von *Siemens* sind wohl der Marktanteil weltweit.


 
Traue keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast

Mich interessiert der Marktanteil da auch nicht wirklich. Ich kaufe ja auch kein Auto weil der Hersteller XYZ gerade die Rangliste "Automobil marktanteil" anführt.


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Mich interessiert der Marktanteil da auch nicht wirklich.



sprach der kunde und wunderte sich, dass die arbeiten an seinem system so teuer waren und dass der service-techniker aus pjöngjang eingeflogen wurde



BoxHead schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ja auch kein Auto weil der Hersteller XYZ gerade die Rangliste "Automobil marktanteil" anführt.



stell dir vor, du hast eine freie autowerkstatt und du hast unendlich viele ersatzteile von marke XY auf lager liegen, weil du die so magst und zugegeben, die bauen ja auch schöne autos, aber deine ersatzteile werden alt. zufällig siehst du eine aufstellung über die marktanteile am automobilmarkt in deiner region und plötzlich fällt es dir wie schuppen von den augen, kein wunder, dass du so selten XY reparierst, fährt ja kaum einer, aber die kunden, die FG fahren kannst du auch nur schlecht schnell bedienen, weil dein lager ja voll mit anderen teilen ist und FG auf grund der hohen nachfrage etwas längere lieferzeiten hat.

was ich sagen will: beobachte den markt und stell dich so auf, dass du maximalen gewinn bei minimaler kundenunzufriedenheit heimfährst.


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ich sagen will: beobachte den markt und stell dich so auf, dass du maximalen gewinn bei minimaler kundenunzufriedenheit heimfährst.


 
Was willst Du damit dem Fragensteller sagen?

Soll er das Jobangebot ausschlagen weil Du der meinung bist dasman nur Siemens einsetzen darf?

Und morgen fahren wir alle Trabbis damit alles schön einheitlich ist?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 September 2008)

BoxHead schrieb:


> ... Ich kaufe ja auch kein Auto weil der Hersteller XYZ gerade die Rangliste "Automobil marktanteil" anführt.



Na ja, vierlagig hat es ja schon auf den Punkte gebracht.

Und den privaten Autokauf kann man nicht ganz mit der
Entscheidung für eine Steuerungstechnologie bzw. dessen
Hersteller entscheiden.

Und falls doch, mir schwirren tatsächlich eher Autos mit
einem kleinen Marktanteil durch denn Kopf ...


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

hehe, lesen muß man können 

ich möchte damit eigentlich nur dir gesagt haben, dass die marktaufstellung sehr wohl interesse verdient hat.

roos kann ich nur ans herz legen: versuche soviele systeme wie möglich zu beherrschen und ich meine beherrschen nicht nur gesehen zu haben. wenn man zwei sehr gut kann ist man besser als einer der von sieben mal kurz gehört hat ... übrigens: wenn man Siemens und CoDeSYS drauf hat, hat man eigentlich alles um zum einen den markt zu bedienen und zum anderen andere systeme schnell und einfach zu erlernen (die zuordnung darf hier jeder selber machen )

CoDeSYS ist für mich so bißchen wie latein, ungeliebt aber bildet die grundlage für viele andere systeme/sprachen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 September 2008)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Mich interessiert der Marktanteil da auch nicht wirklich.



Er ist nicht entscheidend, aber ein Blick sollte man
schon immer wieder mal darauf werfen, keiner lebt
auf Dauer auf einer Insel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> roos kann ich nur ans herz legen: versuche soviele systeme wie möglich zu beherrschen und ich meine beherrschen nicht nur gesehen zu haben. wenn man sehr gut kann ist man besser als einer der von sieben mal kurz gehört hat ... übrigens: wenn man Siemens und CoDeSYS drauf hat, hat man eigentlich alles um zum einen den markt zu bedienen und zum anderen andere systeme schnell und einfach zu erlernen (die zuordnung darf hier jeder selber machen )



So ist es *ACK*


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und den privaten Autokauf kann man nicht ganz mit der
> Entscheidung für eine Steuerungstechnologie bzw. dessen
> Hersteller entscheiden.


 
Einer der größten Vorteile von CoDeSys ist doch das man sich nicht für den einen Hersteller sondern für eine ganze Reihe von Herstellern entscheidet. Die Programmieroberfläche ist immer die Gleiche die Hardwarehersteller sind verschiedene.
Wie viele Siemens anwender nehmen denn ihre dezentrale I/Os von Wago, Beckhoff oder anderen? Es kann also nicht an der Hardware liegen.

Ich denke das ganze als Exot abzutun ist lächerlich.


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Ich denke das ganze als Exot abzutun ist lächerlich.



zwischen den zeilen lesen ist nicht so deins, oder?


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> zwischen den zeilen lesen ist nicht so deins, oder?


 
Nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Werner29 (11 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin von 3S und muss erstmal sagen: dieser Thread gefällt mir. Wir sollten von unserer Homepage drauf verlinken.
Zu den Marktanteilen: das ist ganz schwer zu sagen. Ich kann da nur eine Zahl beibringen: 2007 haben wir mehr als 250000 Laufzeitsystemlizenzen verkauft. Das heisst Steuerungen oder irgendwie intelligente Geräte die mit Codesys programmierbar sind.
Ich tippe mal, ohne dass ich irgendeine Zahl zur Hand habe, dass Siemens mindestens 10 mal so viele verkauft hat. Aber wahrscheinlich keine 100 mal so viele. Wenn einer eine genauere Zahl hat, dann würde mich das schon interessieren.
Verglichen mit Siemens sind wir also schon noch eine kleine Nummer. Aber eben auch kein Niemand.

Zum Online Change: natürlich funktioniert das Bausteinweise, man kann Daten und Code in nahezu beliebigem Umfang ändern. Auch zum Beispiel Aufrufschnittstellen. Nur Steuerungs und Taskkonfigurationsänderung kann man nicht per Online Change nachladen. 

Zur Version 3, und Versionskompatibiltät: Hier handelt es sich um einen Generationswechsel. Etwa so wie von S5 auf S7. Innerhalb dieser Generationen garantieren wir die Kompatibilität. Nach 10 Jahren Entwicklung war das einfach mal nötig.

Bernhard Werner


----------



## Kieler (11 September 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

wenn ich jetzt neu mit Codesys anfange, würde ich ja gleich mit V3 beginnen, was soll ich mich mit alten Kram belasten. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die grösseren Anbieter (Wago, Beckhoff, ...) ihre Hardware für V3 anbieten? Gibt es noch andere Gründe die mich bewegen könnten doch V2 einzusetzen?

Kieler


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

Ich kenne keinen, der bisher V3 in der wirklichen Realität einsetzt. Und ich kenne auch keinen Zeitplan, wann es bei wem soweit sein sollte. Es fehlen wohl auch noch einige Bibliotheken etc. Ich mach mitte Oktober einen Beckhoff-Lehrgang, ganz sicher ist dann noch Codesys V2 drin . Denke wer V2 genug weiß kommt auch mit V3 klar, einlernen muß man sich so oder so.


----------



## Kieler (11 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen, der bisher V3 in der wirklichen Realität einsetzt.


Na das ist ja schade. Setzt es noch keiner ein, oder gibt es auch noch keine Hardware dafür?


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Na das ist ja schade. Setzt es noch keiner ein, oder gibt es auch noch keine Hardware dafür?


 
Doch es gibt Hardware dafür. z.B. von WAGO die Speedway Reihe.


----------



## zotos (11 September 2008)

Werner29 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann da nur eine Zahl beibringen: 2007 haben wir mehr als 250000 Laufzeitsystemlizenzen verkauft. Das heisst Steuerungen oder irgendwie intelligente Geräte die mit Codesys programmierbar sind.
> ...



Ist diese Zahl inklusive TwinCAT, Intralogic, etc. oder entspricht diese nur den CAA Systemen?


----------



## Roos (12 September 2008)

meines wissen ist das nur eine CAA System...

gruß


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2008)

Hi

mir gefällt CoDeSys auch sehr gut.
Die Idee eine Oberfläche und viele Hardwaresysteme......klasse
AWL,FUP,KOP,Schrittketten und Struk.Text wie SCL einfach TOP.
Die Simulation auch mit Visu dabei.... einsame Spitze.

Aber die Frage ob CoDeSys oder Step7 konnte ich mir noch nie stellen weil
soweit ich weiß man damit keine Simatic Steuerungen programmieren kann.
Bei uns sind 95% Simatic-Steuerungen und der Rest Rockwell.
Wago und Beckhoff kommen bei uns nur als Dezentrale Peripherie zum Einsatz ohne CPU.

Was ist eigentlich mit Rockwell??? Kann man diese Steuerungen mit CodeSys programmieren ????

Deltalogic war soweit ich weiß mal der einzige Hersteller der sich an CodeSys mit S7 versucht hat.
Leider haben die Ihre Software in die Tonne geworfen und Ihr Produkt ProSys 1131 eingestellt..... Warum eigentlich was gab es für Probleme weiß das hier jemand???? 

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand einen Hersteller sagen kann der CoDeSys für Simatic-Steuerungen vertreibt.

netten Gruß und schönes WE


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (13 September 2008)

> Das Stichwort ist *Online Change*. Geht mindestens seit Version 2.


Freut mich für dich, dass du die Zeit hast, alle Programmänderungen vorort beim Kunden durchzuführen.


----------



## Kieler (13 September 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, dass du die Zeit hast, alle Programmänderungen vorort beim Kunden durchzuführen.


 
Was will uns der Künstler mit diesen Worten sagen??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2008)

UniMog schrieb:


> Deltalogic war soweit ich weiß mal der einzige Hersteller der sich an CodeSys mit S7 versucht hat.
> Leider haben die Ihre Software in die Tonne geworfen und Ihr Produkt ProSys 1131 eingestellt..... Warum eigentlich was gab es für Probleme weiß das hier jemand????



Hallo, 

eine ältere Diskussion dazu gibt es *hier*. Mit der Forumsuch-
funktion findest Du sicher noch ein paar Diskussionen
dazu. Oder im großen *Langzeitgedächtnis*.



UniMog schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand einen Hersteller sagen kann der CoDeSys für Simatic-Steuerungen vertreibt.



Mir nicht bekannt, dass es da noch was gibt. Der große Marktführer ist 
sicher nicht an einer echten Austauschbarkeit interessiert.


----------



## kermit (13 September 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Was will uns der Künstler mit diesen Worten sagen??


ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass Online-Change nicht per Fernwartung geht ...


----------



## zotos (13 September 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass Online-Change nicht per Fernwartung geht ...


Wenn er das so gemeint hat wie Du es verstanden hast, liegt er mit seiner Aussage falsch.

Die meisten Steuerungen die ich bis jetzt mit CoDeSys verwendet habe, haben eine Ethernetschnittstelle gehabt und damit lies sich relativ leicht auch eine Fernwartung realisieren inkl. Visu.


----------



## UniMog (13 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine ältere Diskussion dazu gibt es *hier*. Mit der Forumsuch-
> funktion findest Du sicher noch ein paar Diskussionen
> dazu.


 
Hallo Herr Bäurle,

danke für den Link und schade das es da für mich keine Lösung gibt.
Bleibt eigentlich nur den Arbeitgeber wechseln und jemanden suchen der
mehr nach IEC macht.

netten Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2008)

> Was ist eigentlich mit Rockwell??? Kann man diese Steuerungen mit CodeSys programmieren ????



Natürlich nicht. CodeSys könnte mit vertretbarem Aufwand nur einen Teil der Hardwaremöglichkeiten sinnvoll nutzen. Zudem: wer soll denn die Entwicklung der Targets bezahlen? Rockwell hat sicherlich kein Interesse an Konkurrenz für die eigene Software.


----------



## Flo (14 September 2008)

Also ich bin auch eher der Meinung das mit Codesys schöner und übersichtlicher zu arbeiten ist. 

Aber was ich bei Codesys (zumindest bei den Systemen die Ich kenne, Beckhoff und Elau) als grossen Nachteil sehe, ist die Tatsache das an einer Anlage auch nur ein Programmierer an der SPS arbeiten kann. Bei Siemens ist das schon besser gelöst, wenn sich die Programmierer absprechen, kann man völlig unabhängig von einander an einer SPS arbeiten (Mal abgesehen vom späteren Zusammenführen der Softwarestände). 
Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, bitte ich um richtigstellung.

MfG,
Flo


----------



## kermit (14 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn er das so gemeint hat wie Du es verstanden hast, liegt er mit seiner Aussage falsch.
> ...


nun hab ich etwas Schwierigkeiten, die Aussage dahinter zu entdecken

@Kieler: Danke für den Einwand!

@Schnick und Schnack: bitte erläutern!!! ist für mich erklärungsbedürftig geworden


----------



## kermit (14 September 2008)

@Flo: also, wenn ich da schau:
http://www.automation-alliance.com/index.shtml?aa_partner
da find ich nicht Beckhoff (ELAU schon).


----------



## Werner29 (15 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ist diese Zahl inklusive TwinCAT, Intralogic, etc. oder entspricht diese nur den CAA Systemen?


Das sind alle Systeme, wobei wir immer auf die Genauigkeit der Zahlen unserer Kunden angewiesen sind. Im Wesentlichen passt die Zahl aber schon.


----------



## Werner29 (15 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mir nicht bekannt, dass es da noch was gibt. Der große Marktführer ist
> sicher nicht an einer echten Austauschbarkeit interessiert.



Genau so ist es. Da gibt es nichts, und es funktioniert eben nicht richtig.


----------



## Werner29 (15 September 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt neu mit Codesys anfange, würde ich ja gleich mit V3 beginnen, was soll ich mich mit alten Kram belasten. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die grösseren Anbieter (Wago, Beckhoff, ...) ihre Hardware für V3 anbieten? Gibt es noch andere Gründe die mich bewegen könnten doch V2 einzusetzen?


Leider geht das sehr zäh, viel zäher als wir das vorgesehen hatten. Du wirst die nächsten Jahre noch sehr viel V2 sehen. 
Gründe: alles dauert immer länger als man denkt. Sowohl bei uns als auch bei unseren Kunden. Ausserdem ist die V2 wirklich nicht schlecht, unserer Kunden sind alle sehr erfolgreich damit und der Druck zu wechseln ist daher nicht so gross. Aber wir selbst machen mittlerweile mit V3 schon einen Grossteil unseres Umsatzes, das lässt vermuten, dass in absehbarer Zeit ein Wechsel im Markt stattfindet.
BTW: weiss niemand hier, wieviele SPSen Siemens im Jahr produziert?


----------



## Werner29 (15 September 2008)

Flo schrieb:


> Aber was ich bei Codesys (zumindest bei den Systemen die Ich kenne, Beckhoff und Elau) als grossen Nachteil sehe, ist die Tatsache das an einer Anlage auch nur ein Programmierer an der SPS arbeiten kann. Bei Siemens ist das schon besser gelöst, wenn sich die Programmierer absprechen, kann man völlig unabhängig von einander an einer SPS arbeiten (Mal abgesehen vom späteren Zusammenführen der Softwarestände).
> Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, bitte ich um richtigstellung.


Da liegst du nicht falsch. Von unserem Konzept her ist das nicht machbar. 
Ich kann das also auch nicht für die Zukunft versprechen oder so. Wir würden da eben eine andere Arbeitsweise empfehlen, beide Entwickler sollen auf getrennten Systemen oder in Simulation entwickeln und dann die Softwarestände zusammenführen. Das wird dafür anständig mit einer Anbindung an die gängigen Quellcodeverwaltungssysteme unterstützt. Auf diese Weise kann dann auch mal ein Entwicklerteam von 10 Leuten an einem Projekt arbeiten.


----------



## trinitaucher (15 September 2008)

Werner29 schrieb:


> ...Wir würden da eben eine andere Arbeitsweise empfehlen, beide Entwickler sollen auf getrennten Systemen oder in Simulation entwickeln und dann die Softwarestände zusammenführen. Das wird dafür anständig mit einer Anbindung an die gängigen Quellcodeverwaltungssysteme unterstützt. Auf diese Weise kann dann auch mal ein Entwicklerteam von 10 Leuten an einem Projekt arbeiten.


Sehe ich genau so. Wenn mehrere Entwickler die Möglichkeit haben, sich gleichzeitig auf einer Steuerung einzuloggen, ist das nicht ungefährlich.
Bei TwinCAT (und bestimmt generell bei CoDeSys) kann immer nur einer online sein, so kann derjenige das Projekt quasi "verriegeln".
Wenn mehrere an einem Projekt arbeiten, bieten sich Lösungen wie der ENI-Server an, oder es wird generell ein Programm zuerst zusammengeführt und dann online gegangen.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (15 September 2008)

> Zitat von *Kieler*
> 
> 
> _Was will uns der Künstler mit diesen Worten sagen??_



Ne, wollte damit nur sagen, dass meines Wissens beim Online change die Änderungen Vorort ONLINE gemacht werden müssen. Bei grösseren Änderungeng fehlt mir normalerweise die Zeit um diese alle vorort beim Kunden durchzuführen. Somit schreib ich diese im Büro und fahr zum Kunden um sie zu laden. Was nich mehr im onlinechange geht. Wenn ich falsch liege, korrigiert mich. Aber bitte mit sachlichen Aussagen.

Gruss Anis


----------



## BoxHead (15 September 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Ne, wollte damit nur sagen, dass meines Wissens beim Online change die Änderungen Vorort ONLINE gemacht werden müssen. Bei grösseren Änderungeng fehlt mir normalerweise die Zeit um diese alle vorort beim Kunden durchzuführen. Somit schreib ich diese im Büro und fahr zum Kunden um sie zu laden. Was nich mehr im onlinechange geht. Wenn ich falsch liege, korrigiert mich. Aber bitte mit sachlichen Aussagen.
> 
> Gruss Anis


 
Wenn man eine Änderung machen will, muss man ONLINE an der SPS sein. Egal ob vorOrt mit einer direkten Verbindung oder via Fernwartung. Das macht beim Online Chance oder beim Laden des Projekts (mit SPS in Stop) keinen Unterschied.

Welchen Zaubertrick nutzt Du sonst? Telemediales Trommeln?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Ne, wollte damit nur sagen, dass meines Wissens beim Online change die Änderungen Vorort ONLINE gemacht werden müssen. Bei grösseren Änderungeng fehlt mir normalerweise die Zeit um diese alle vorort beim Kunden durchzuführen. Somit schreib ich diese im Büro und fahr zum Kunden um sie zu laden. Was nich mehr im onlinechange geht. Wenn ich falsch liege, korrigiert mich. ...



Hallo,

woher weiß denn die CPU, ob zwischen ihr selbst und dem 
Programmier-PC nur ein 2m-Patch-Kabel oder doch eine 
Satellitenverbindung über den Atlantik ist?

Eventuell gibt es Sicherheitsrichtlinien, welche die Fern-
wartungmöglichkeiten beschränken, aber technisch sehe
ich grundsätzlich keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (15 September 2008)

meine fresse genau das hab ich gemeint. Schade, dieses Forum wird teilweise sehr unsachlich. 

Wenn ich bei codesys mit dem aktuell auf der CPU gespeicherten Projekt online gehe, dann geschieht nichts, kann die Änderungen online durchführen. 
Wenn ich allerdings die ànderungen im Büro tätige, zum Kunden fahre und dann das Programm laden möchte, kann ichs nur komplett laden. dabei geht die CPU in Stop.

Hab ichs jetzt eindeutig genug beschrieben? 
Falls ja würde ich mich über sachliche beiträge zum Thema sehr freuen.

Gruss Anis


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, dass du die Zeit hast, alle Programmänderungen vorort beim Kunden durchzuführen.





Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> meine fresse genau das hab ich gemeint. Schade, dieses Forum wird teilweise sehr unsachlich.



Gibt es hier ein Smily *spiegel*? Immer den Ball schön flach halten.

Wobei ich, ehrlich gesagt, immer noch nicht verstanden habe, was 
Du in Deinem ersten Zitat sagen wolltest ...


----------



## BoxHead (15 September 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> meine fresse genau das hab ich gemeint. Schade, dieses Forum wird teilweise sehr unsachlich.
> 
> Wenn ich bei codesys mit dem aktuell auf der CPU gespeicherten Projekt online gehe, dann geschieht nichts, kann die Änderungen online durchführen.
> Wenn ich allerdings die ànderungen im Büro tätige, zum Kunden fahre und dann das Programm laden möchte, kann ichs nur komplett laden. dabei geht die CPU in Stop.
> ...


Nee so wie Du es beschrieben hast ist es nicht. Da kannst Du jetzt ein- oder überschnacken.

Also mal ganz langsam. In der CoDeSys-Welt macht man alle Änderungen Offline auf dem "PG" egal ob zu Hause oder beim Kunden. Die Änderungen werden nun entweder auf die Steuerung geladen in dem die CPU auf Stopp geht oder im Online Change (CPU bleibt in RUN).

Und jetzt noch mal: Man ändert den Quellcode immer Offline auf dem Entwicklungsrechner ("PG") und spielt diese Änderung dannauf das Zielsystem ("AG"). Bei vielen Änderungen kann dies im Verfahren "Online Change" geschehen (AG bleibt in RUN) bei einigen Änderungen (Hardwarekonfiguration, Referenzierungen, Allesbereinigt, usw.) meckert Dich das Systeman dasso kein "Online Change" mehr möglich ist, dann geht die CPU in Stopp wenn man das Projekt in das "AG" schreibt/läd. 

Also ist  es immer noch egal ob Du daszu Hause oder beim kunden machst.

Ich hoffe das  ich diesmal keine Deiner Gefühle verletzt habe.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (15 September 2008)

Also BoxHead, Gerhard

Ich nehm mich jetzt am eigenen Kragen und trage meinen Teil zum sachlich bleiben bei.

Danke für die Antwort. Du musst auch etwas zugeben dass diese die erste ist mit welcher ich ernsthaft etwas anfangen kann. Vieleicht hab ichs dir auch nicht einfach gemacht. Es gibt hier einfach zuviele Beitragsammler welche mit blöden antworten einen Thread zerstören. Wenn ich, und ich gebs zu ich bin noch in den Programmierer-Kinderschuhen etwas nicht klar ausdrücke oder fehlerhaft beschreibe erhoffe ich mir doch eine ernsthafte Antwort. Nicht auf dich bezogen boxhead. Hat auch nichts mit dir zu tun Gerhard. 
Meine erste aussage war nicht genügend durchdacht. Da steh ich dazu.

Zurück zum Thema. Kannst du mir den Schritt zum Online-change erklären? Angenommen ich hab ne neue Programmversion und steh vorm Schaltschrank. Wenn ich jetzt online gehe, fragt mich die Steuerung ob ich das neue Programm laden möchte. Tu ich dies geht sie in den stop, was ich ja vermeiden möchte.
 Wie gelange ich also an den Punkt, andem ich online changen kann??

Gruss und nichts für ungut.


----------



## Werner29 (15 September 2008)

Mein Beitrag zur neuen Sachlichkeit.


Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei codesys mit dem aktuell auf der CPU gespeicherten Projekt online gehe, dann geschieht nichts, kann die Änderungen online durchführen.
> Wenn ich allerdings die ànderungen im Büro tätige, zum Kunden fahre und dann das Programm laden möchte, kann ichs nur komplett laden. dabei geht die CPU in Stop.


Ja das kann so sein, CoDeSys muss wissen, was auf der SPS läuft, dazu gibt es die .ci und .ri Dateien. (die liegen parallel zur Projektdatei).
Wenn Du diese passend zu dem Projekt auf der SPS hast, dann kann man einen Online Change durchführen, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Du solltest also nicht die Originaldatei ändern und zu Hause auf eine andere SPS runterladen, sondern die Originaldatei beibehalten oder vielleicht von der Kunden-SPS hochladen, bei Bedarf mit der geänderten Datei überspielen und dann einen Online change durchführen.

Bernhard


----------



## Flo (15 September 2008)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Da liegst du nicht falsch. Von unserem Konzept her ist das nicht machbar.
> Ich kann das also auch nicht für die Zukunft versprechen oder so. Wir würden da eben eine andere Arbeitsweise empfehlen, beide Entwickler sollen auf getrennten Systemen oder in Simulation entwickeln und dann die Softwarestände zusammenführen. Das wird dafür anständig mit einer Anbindung an die gängigen Quellcodeverwaltungssysteme unterstützt. Auf diese Weise kann dann auch mal ein Entwicklerteam von 10 Leuten an einem Projekt arbeiten.


 
Entwickeln ja, aber Inbetriebnehmen nicht. Und das denke ich ist vor allem bei grossen, weitläufigen Anlagen mit viel dezentralen Baugruppen ein Problem. Besonders hinsichtlich der ja meistens (oder eigtl. immer) viel zu kurzen Inbetriebnahmezeiten.
Hier kommt natürlich dann der Einwand die Anlagenteile in versch. Steuerungen aufzuteilen, doch das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht immer der richtige Weg. Da ja das Thema "CodeSYS oder Siemens" betitelt wurde, hat in dieser Hinsicht Siemens einen ganz klaren Vorteil was die Bearbeitung von Großgewerken angeht.


----------



## MSB (15 September 2008)

@schnick und schnack
Ein wichtiger Schritt ist auch noch "Online Change" im Register "Allgemein"
der Zielsystemeinstellungen zu aktivieren.

Dann sollte es auch ohne Stop klappen, allerdings kann es sein was
Werner29 ja auch andeutet, das du das Projekt danach noch einmalig
komplett (also mit Stop) auf die SPS laden musst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## BoxHead (15 September 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots zu der Thematik mit den Meldungen.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (15 September 2008)

Supe Danke. 
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## zotos (15 September 2008)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Deltalogic war soweit ich weiß mal der einzige Hersteller der sich an CodeSys mit S7 versucht hat.
> Leider haben die Ihre Software in die Tonne geworfen und Ihr Produkt ProSys 1131 eingestellt..... Warum eigentlich was gab es für Probleme weiß das hier jemand????
> ...



Das Thema wurde im Forum schon öfter angesprochen. Mein Eindruck war das es ohne die Unterstützung des Hardwareherstellers nicht geht. Klar jedes neue Produkt muss eingepflegt werden, auch Sonderbaugruppen will man ja bedienen können usw. gerade im Bereich der Hardwarekonfiguration ist man da sehr abhängig.

Nun zu meiner Meinung: Bei der Software sieht das auch nicht so gut aus. Die Siemens Kisten sind ja von Haus aus schon nicht gerade die schnellsten (es sei denn man gibt viel viel Geld aus). Wenn man da nun aus dem IEC Code mit allen seinen Möglichkeiten und Datenstrukturen einen "Siemens-AWL" Code bastelt, frisst dies einfach einiges an Resourcen. CoDeSys arbeitet ja normalerweise mit nativen Maschinencode der auf der Steuerung läuft und keinem Interpretermurks wie bei dem anderen. 
Die Konzepte passen nicht zusammen und darunter leidet die Performance. 

Was mich etwas wundert ist das z.B. VIPA (oder ein anderes S7 ... Dingens ) da noch nichts auf dem Markt hat.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Meinung: Bei der Software sieht das auch nicht so gut aus. Die Siemens Kisten sind ja von Haus aus schon nicht gerade die schnellsten (es sei denn man gibt viel viel Geld aus). Wenn man da nun aus dem IEC Code mit allen seinen Möglichkeiten und Datenstrukturen einen "Siemens-AWL" Code bastelt, frisst dies einfach einiges an Resourcen. CoDeSys arbeitet ja normalerweise mit nativen Maschinencode der auf der Steuerung läuft und keinem Interpretermurks wie bei dem anderen.



Imho besitzen doch die Vipa-Steuerungen einen FPGA der den MC7-Code nativ ausführen kann.

Solche Boards kann man auch separat kaufen, z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.profichip.com/products/speed7-technology/single-board-plc/

Bist du dir sicher dass Codesys direkt in die Assemblersprache des Zielsystems übersetzt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2008)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass Codesys direkt in die Assemblersprache des Zielsystems übersetzt?



Ja, CoDeSys generiert im Programmiersystem den Binärcode 
für den Prozessor des jeweiligen Zielsystems.


----------

